# Greetings fellow sentient life forms!!!



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Yo...hello people. I'm joining this conglomeration of fellow sentient life forms, and I suppose this thread is here to announce such events.

I had to suppress the almost irresistible urge to register incognito as another type and go forum-hopping to see how long I could go before you all had me figured out.
But yeah...in case you haven't figured this out by this point, I'm an INTP. XD

I'm TuringHopper, but feel free to call me Turing or Tur for short, if you'd like.


----------



## Sakuya (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello, Turing. I'm glad you finally made it on here!


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey, Patchy! So am I!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

I need to give you a Turing test to decide whether or not you are really sentient. 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks! 

Oh yes...sometimes I wonder if I'd pass one of those.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

TuringHopper said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh yes...sometimes I wonder if I'd pass one of those.


Ah, just tell 'em you're INTP. The tester will tailor the questions appropriately, I'm sure.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Ah, just tell 'em you're INTP. The tester will tailor the questions appropriately, I'm sure.


Ah yes, the mind of an INTP is just a computer that has achieved sentience. Ever notice how few there are in real life and how many online? I have a theory that a large number of us are actually computers...


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome to the forum :happy:*


Hello! Thank you!

Excited to talk to so many like minded people!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

TuringHopper said:


> Ah yes, the mind of an INTP is just a computer that has achieved sentience. Ever notice how few there are in real life and how many online? I have a theory that a large number of us are actually computers...


With awesome operating systems?


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> With awesome operating systems?


Practically flawless. We are constantly compiling and re-compiling data, with an ever present desire for more.


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> With awesome operating systems?


Almost flawless. We spend most of our time compiling and re-compiling data, with an ever present desire for more.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

TuringHopper said:


> Almost flawless. We spend most of our time compiling and re-compiling data, with an ever present desire for more.


Leave it to the INxJ to find the ***** in your armor, though. 

Still, our goals are relatively compatible, I'm sure.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

TuringHopper said:


> I had to suppress the almost irresistible urge to register incognito as another type and go forum-hopping to see how long I could go before you all had me figured out.


Oh, it's so lovely to have another ESFJ here on PerCaf, there aren't many. Welcome!


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Leave it to the INxJ to find the ***** in your armor, though.
> 
> Still, our goals are relatively compatible, I'm sure.


Oh yes, we want them on our side. I'll come up with the brilliant schemes for world domination and they can do all the work to implement them...meanwhile, by the time they succeed I will have come up with a scheme to supplant them.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

me? sentient? NEVER!

Anyway welcome!


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

AppleCat said:


> Oh, it's so lovely to have another ESFJ here on PerCaf, there aren't many. Welcome!


Hey there!! Ya know, we all have so many people's lives to run it's hard to find time for unimportant things like this!


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Kayness said:


> me? sentient? NEVER!
> 
> Anyway welcome!


Sorry, I didn't mean to be discriminating against those of you who have not yet attained sentience. I wouldn't want you to feel all disregarded:

Greeting to all non-sentients as well!


----------



## segway92 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm new here too! I'm Sarah by the way!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

TuringHopper said:


> Oh yes, we want them on our side. I'll come up with the brilliant schemes for world domination and they can do all the work to implement them...meanwhile, by the time they succeed I will have come up with a scheme to supplant them.


I thought you guys were supposed to be the lazy ones. We're the future-tellers, so I'll have been foreseeing your scheme.


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> I thought you guys were supposed to be the lazy ones. We're the future-tellers, so I'll have been foreseeing your scheme.


Ok, you're right. Once the INTJ's have conquered the world we'll probably just decide they're doing a good job of running things and go read a book.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

TuringHopper said:


> Ok, you're right. Once the INTJ's have conquered the world we'll probably just decide they're doing a good job of running things and go read a book.


Been nice playing stereotype chess with ya  Enjoy the forums, I'm sure I'll catch you around.


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Been nice playing stereotype chess with ya  Enjoy the forums, I'm sure I'll catch you around.


It's been a pleasure. I'll be around. And thanks!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome, the thread title kinda gave away that you're either a Dom or Aux Ti! Welcome, bathe us in your knowledge!


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Welcome, the thread title kinda gave away that you're either a Dom or Aux Ti!


Oh yeah, we're not hard to spot, just look for the weird comments.:wink:



The King Of Dreams said:


> Welcome, bathe us in your knowledge!


Certainly. How can I enlighten you?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha, awsome intro! XD

Welcome to Planet Personality! :tongue:


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

nevermore said:


> Haha, awsome intro! XD
> 
> Welcome to Planet Personality! :tongue:


Why thank you! roud:

Awesome avatar, by the way. What's it from?


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

TuringHopper said:


> Oh yeah, we're not hard to spot, just look for the weird comments.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly. How can I enlighten you?


 Just being here, you already have!:kitteh:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

TuringHopper said:


> Why thank you! roud:
> 
> Awesome avatar, by the way. What's it from?


Thanks! I like yours too! =)

Yeah, about that...that was totally not stolen from somebody's dA account...


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Just being here, you already have!:kitteh:


Really, I'm that brilliant...my mere presence radiates knowledge? Dang, you'd think all the people around me would be a bit smarter...

But wait, shouldn't I be a bit concerned about this? I mean, it seems that something must be leaking...


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

TuringHopper said:


> Really, I'm that brilliant...my mere presence radiates knowledge? Dang, you'd think all the people around me would be a bit smarter...
> 
> But wait, shouldn't I be a bit concerned about this? I mean, it seems that something must be leaking...


Something lacking? Here? Nawwwww!


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Something lacking? Here? Nawwwww!


No, _leaking_. Apparently my knowledge must be leaking out.


----------



## Sakuya (Jan 7, 2012)

@TuringHopper: When will you post our amazingly epic INTP pictures on the INTP picture thread? XD


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

LockedGirl said:


> @TuringHopper: When will you post our amazingly epic INTP pictures on the INTP picture thread? XD


If you say so. xD


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

TuringHopper said:


> No, _leaking_. Apparently my knowledge must be leaking out.


Drip.... drip...... drip.....drip.....


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

TuringHopper said:


> If you say so. xD


Yeah, you have 15+ posts so you can! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Drip.... drip...... drip.....drip.....


Nooooooo! Somebody DO something... quick...plug the hole! There's a hole forming in my reality! :shocked:

*grabs silly putty*


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Yeah, you have 15+ posts so you can! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!


Voila! I've done it: http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/35952-intp-photos-177.html#post2300088

But what's with the avatar? I keep getting the delusion I'm talking to a big hairy dog............and I am a _CAT PERSON_! :angry:


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread is discriminatory to non-sentient life forms! I'm offended on their behalf.

Oh, and welcome. Though you're not terribly new anymore, I guess.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

TuringHopper said:


> Voila! I've done it: http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/35952-intp-photos-177.html#post2300088


If only I could see it.


----------

